# Sikhs And Janay-oo



## Archived_member2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear all!

What have a Sikh and Sikhi to do with Janay-oo?


Balbir Singh


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 15, 2006)

Balbir Singh said:
			
		

> Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
> Dear all!
> 
> What have a Sikh and Sikhi to do with Janay-oo?
> ...


 
Sat Sri Akal Balbir Singhji, In my view janey-oo is worn by the Brahmins only. 
_All the wealth in the world belongs to Brahmin. As Brahmin is born from the mouth of Brahma, he is worthy to receive everything. if a Brahmin eats somebody else’s food, wears clothes of others and gives one’s possession to another it does not mean that Brahmin is using somebody else’s possession. In fact, whatever there is in the world, it belongs to the Brahmin. (Manu Simariti Chap. 1, S: 100-101)_
_This script shows what Brahmin is. _
_And Sikhi believes in equality, humanity, justice, and above all forgiveness. _
_Without the Janey-oo, no one can become genuine Brahmin. Janey-oo is a passport to make sins without any regret, Because you are free from that. _
_I don't think any of the Sikh wanted to wear Janey-oo._
_Guru has given us too many beliefs to believe, so no question of thinking any thing about Janey-oo. It is a waste thing for Gursikhs._
_Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh._


----------



## hps62 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dear brother

Sikhs have  nothing  for or against Janay-oo.

It was used by our gurus against Symbolism which had engulfed indian nation.

Instead  of  fighting the mughals we were more into these cermonies of priestdom.

The same symbolism  is again raising its head in  under a new guise in Sikhism which is for every one to see.

We must  fight and resist symbolism in what ever form and where ever it exists amongst us . Janay-oo was an old example there are many new ones .

Can you name some ??


luv

hps62


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 15, 2006)

Dear Hps62ji, There is no question to offend anyone but knowing of the scriptures make you mature. Janey-oo is not only the symbol. And in fact so many Gursikhs believe in it as symbol only. If it was only a symbol then there might be no need to reject it. You know all the symbols are of Sikh's are also just not a symbol only. But they really justify anything about to question on them. Janey-oo is definately was a passport for genuine miscreants. There is no class of humans designated by the GOD himself, Like these Brahmins, thereselves made themselves by wearing that Janey-oo. If there was at that time, not to waste the time  to resist against Moghuls, Then what is the reason we can't see the real thing about Janey-oo? Janey-oo is a Dangerous Belief of Hindus, which allows some people to do whatever they want. It is happening today also. Base of the Janey-oo is wrong. 
Gursikhs are very kind at there heart, They can't do anything wrong to anybody like the Janey-oo owner Brahmins.
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Satsriakal to all and Rosethorne Ji!

You wrote "In my view janey-oo is worn by the Brahmins only."

Janay-oo is made of thread. Should a Sikh discard only Janay-oo or everything made of thread?

The translation of the shloka from Manusmriti may not be correctly interpreted.

Let us remain with the topic.

You confirmed Sikh views in these words "And Sikhi believes in equality, humanity, justice, and above all forgiveness."

Are Janay-oo and Brahmins out of this equality, humanity, justice, and above all forgiveness?

You wrote "Without the Janey-oo, no one can become genuine Brahmin. Janey-oo is a passport to make sins without any regret, Because you are free from that."

I do not know which court has given this example verdict.

You contemplated "I don't think any of the Sikh wanted to wear Janey-oo."

Please explain why?

You seem to be convinced when you write "Guru has given us too many beliefs to believe, so no question of thinking any thing about Janey-oo. It is a waste thing for Gursikhs."

I thought the Gurus wanted us to come out of all beliefs and realize the Truth.

**************

hps62 Ji!

You wrote about Janay-oo "It was used by our gurus against Symbolism which had engulfed indian nation."

In Which symbols our Gurus wanted us to engulf then?

You say 'not any.'

What is the purpose to name and think of those?

What about Sikhs who are totally engulfed with symbols they do not wear? 


Balbir Singh


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 15, 2006)

Dear Balbir Singhji, Great Gursikh you are unquestionably. But I'm not great at all. I believe in My Guru And all in him only. When I reffered to manusamriti then please go to further details by reading manusamriti and find what is written in there and what the exact meaning is inside. And when It comes to a question About Kirpan then automatical;y a Gursikh involves into that and when the question of Janey-oo comes then automatically Brahmin comes out of it, It is very logical. And you are so great and leaving this fact behind, Strange really. And when I said Too many beliefs Guru Sahib has given to Gursikhs then you should see the facts in there. Is there any belief of KhandaPahul other than Sikhi? Is ther Any belief of GuruKaLangar means SangatSewa otherthan Sikhi? Is there anyother belief of Gurbani Path daily to simar IKNAAM, otherthan Sikhi? It is also abelief to have IKNAAM,Don't you realize it as a Belief? When You said Let us remain in the topic then can you answer me that what the Janey-oo's meaning without Brahmin? Can you give any point on it.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!

Dear Rosethorne Ji!

I am nothing. Please let it remain.

I don't believe in my Guru since I have come to know HIm.

Manusmriti is not understood by many Hindus as Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji by many Sikhs, in my view.

Scriptures are not to interpret and understand. Scriptures are the results after experiencing Truth. There is no way to understand those before experiencing Truth.

Studying scriptures is a worldly engagement.

You wrote "And when It comes to a question About Kirpan then automatical;y a Gursikh involves into that and when the question of Janey-oo comes then automatically Brahmin comes out of it."

Surely it is when we consider the outlook of both. 

Strange is how Janay-oo made of thread dwelled in the mind of many Sikhs. 

The Gurus want our mind to be dwelling with Naam.

You wrote further "And when I said Too many beliefs Guru Sahib has given to Gursikhs then you should see the facts in there. Is there any belief of KhandaPahul other than Sikhi?"

Please provide a reference from the Gurus. I will be thankful.

Quote <<<Is ther Any belief of GuruKaLangar means SangatSewa otherthan Sikhi? >>>

Langar and Sangat Sewa are the social aspects of human beings. These are known to them since Jeevs know hunger.

We should be not live in illusion that other than God is doing this Sewa.

Quote <<<Is there anyother belief of Gurbani Path daily to simar IKNAAM, otherthan Sikhi? It is also abelief to have IKNAAM,Don't you realize it as a Belief? >>>

Gurbani Paath is not Simran. The horizon of Sikhi is beyond Gurbani Paath. 

Yes! Iknaam is a belief till one has come to know this Truth.

You asked "When You said Let us remain in the topic then can you answer me that what the Janey-oo's meaning without Brahmin? Can you give any point on it."

'Ja' means Janam (Birth).

'Na' means no or not.

'Ay' means this.

'OO' means above.

The state of no Janam is above this.

A true Brahman is one who has come to know this state. 

A lost Brahmin is one who wears the Janay-oo made of thread to display his conscious level.

Please do not get surprised. I also heard this explanation for the first time.


Balbir Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 16, 2006)

Gurfateh

Janeu is not wron by Brahmins only.

All Dvjanam people ie Brahmins,Kshtriyas and Vaishyas are made to wear it in a ceromany similar to say sunnat in Islam or say Baptism in us or Chrsitian as on this day person is told to be bron in faith and education of faith is started and one who does not undergoes that is Sudra(lower).


Later on it became birth base.So Guru Maharaj's family was not Brhimn but Kharti when Janeu was supposed to worn by him which he refused.

anyway most Hindus do not wear this at present.

But when in past hindu was to be converted into Sikhs Guru did made them to remove thier Janeus and Brhimns did complaned that Guru is removing Janues and putting them on trees of all the Hindus becoming Amritdhari Sikh.


Guru said that these trees will became humans in next birth.
(Sau Sakhi Mangal Prakash)
It was recoreded but not one understood actualy deeper meaning.

Das just wants to draw inference from it and can be misatken that Guru made fun of Janueu wearers as they were like vegitables,who were been exploited by moghuls.

And they were vegitablles in last birth or they are like Tree or just easy to cut in this birth also and if Janue is to be kept then you will remani like tree only.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Satsriakal to all and Vijaydeep Singh Ji!

There is a difference. Gurus sing songs of the Truth experienced. The story tellers write what the Gurus meant and how the outer world looked around them.

The true Guru leaves no doubt.

The story tellers raise many questions.

Should we refer to the Guru's Baanee when we want to know something from them or should we read stories about them?

**************

Guru Nanak Ji asked to wear the true Janay-oo. 

"da-i-aa kapaah santokh soot jat gandhee sat vat." 
"ayhu janay-oo jee-a kaa ha-ee ta paaday ghat." SGGS Ang 471-2

Gurdev called Janay-oo 'Gyan' (wisdom).

"gi-aan janay-oo Dhi-aan kuspaatee." SGGS Ang 355-2

**************

Who has injected hate in Sikhs against Janay-oo?

What will happen with those who live hating the Janay-oo made of thread but searching the true Janay-oo, the Gyan that is above death (Mukti)?


Balbir Singh


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 16, 2006)

Dear Gursikhs, I just want to say a thing That Sikhi is very Logical undoubtably. Whenever anybody want to find anything about to a thing then it is very logical that you or me shouldn't find its truth if not finding a second thing by naturaly. Like when we want to have NAAM then We Have to have more SIMRAN. When we want to be Baptised by GURUS then we need to have PAHUL. Whatever the Janey-oo is I may not able to find the Truth about it, But in My view it is not a way to go to AKAL at all. In Sikhi there are too many ways to reach AKAL,thats a question of transmigration into AKALPURAKH. It is not as easy at all to wear Any kind of Janey-oo it may be. It is not easy at all.
I'm sorry to everybody if any of my word hurts anybody.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!

Dear Rosethorne Ji!

You wrote "That Sikhi is very Logical undoubtably."
Logic is under the domain of mind. I have heard God is beyond logic.

You also wrote "Like when we want to have NAAM then We Have to have more SIMRAN."
Please elaborate it. Is NAAM received after having more Simran? I feel first NAAM is received and Simran begins.

You mentioned some hundred-year-old tradition "When we want to be Baptised by GURUS then we need to have PAHUL."
These days, PAHUL is received from five persons in a particular ceremony wearing a special dress imagining the presence of the Guru.

Are you sure when you write "Whatever the Janey-oo is I may not able to find the Truth about it, But in My view it is not a way to go to AKAL at all."

I am convinced why Guru Nanak Ji praised the true Janay-oo.

He even sang to wear it till the Jot (Soul) is in the body, along with NAAM.

Gurdev is singing.

bwhir jnyaU ijcru joiq hY nwil ]
"baahar janay-oo jichar jot hai naal."
Outside Janay-oo till Jot keeps company.

DoqI itkw nwmu smwil ]
"Dhotee tikaa naam samaal."
Dhotee, Tikka and Naam, be aware of.

AYQY EQY inbhI nwil ]
"aithai othai nibhee naal."
Here, there keep along.

ivxu nwvY hoir krm n Bwil ]2]
"vin naavai hor karam na bhaal." ||2|| SGGS Ang 355-5
Without NAAM, do not manage other activities.

I wish all true Sikhs the wisdom and state above birth and death on earth.

I pray you receive true Simran and transcend the worldly cotton Janay-oo and other symbols.

Love.


Balbir Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 17, 2006)

Balbir Singh said:
			
		

> Satsriakal to all and Vijaydeep Singh Ji!
> 
> There is a difference. Gurus sing songs of the Truth experienced. The story tellers write what the Gurus meant and how the outer world looked around them.
> 
> ...


 
Gurfateh

Respected Singh Sahib Balbeer Singh Ji,

Das is sooory if something wrong was writtan.

Das only draw inferance that as Yagyopaveeet in past was symbol of education(with Sanatan Scriptures).

We have our Five Ks as symbol of spritual upliftment.So removal of Yagyopveet and going in for Amrit Sanaskar for us might have meant from mental upliftment to spritual one and former can die like veigtable but latter is eternal.

So Bani could be our Janeu as well as our Sunnat(Circumsnenseion) and same is our Amrit.

Forgive noivce like das for anything wrong.But Akal did give new defiantion of Janeu as Truth via our Masters.


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 17, 2006)

Dear Balbir Singhji, One thing I have to say that all of us are humans and when you are asking about What to do with Janey-oo for the sikhs. Ok, You made this question of the topic, And I'm sorry about to say that you are asking about the logic behind any gursikh can say about this, This was your main objective. And when you are saying that GOD is beyond logics then also I'm sorry to say that it is universal fact, You are not the only knowing of it. Every human brain is depending on logics. Janey-oo is on logics and GOD is not. They don't have any similarity at all. You youself have given the wrong direction to your post topic. True Janey-oo is again a question of spirituality and you have not Given any light on this in your topic. And when light is not at ur Soul and Heart then What is True Janey-oo and what is Amrit. This question has no significance.  And one thing have to say That As a true Gursikh you have written in you post that "You mentioned some hundred-year-old tradition "When we want to be Baptised by GURUS then we need to have PAHUL."
"These days, PAHUL is received from five persons in a particular ceremony wearing a special dress imagining the presence of the Guru".

My question is that after the Guru Gadhi given to Sri Guru Granth Sahib there were all the Amrit ceremonies were like you said, Then what is new and significant in your finding? What you want, do you want to have amrit in the presence of DehGuru?


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 17, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!

Dear Rosethorne Ji!

One wears symbols not only on the body. Symbols engage the mind also emotionally.

Mind may be entangled rejecting or accepting a symbol. Every time mind is busy with duality.

A person frustrated by wearing symbols often starts hating symbols worn by others.

I asked this question when I found some people possessing symbols. At the same time they were obsessed with hating  symbols worn by others.

In my experience, this is also not the way to achieve Truth.

Truth is realized by true NAAM Simran.

**************

You wrote "Every human brain is depending on logics."
In view of science, as much it is developed, only a part of half brain is depending on logic. Rest is irrational.

You also wrote "And when you are saying that GOD is beyond logics then also I'm sorry to say that it is universal fact, You are not the only knowing of it."
I do not know how the universe came to know this fact.

You continued "Janey-oo is on logics and GOD is not. They don't have any similarity at all."
Perhaps the number five and God have similarity.

Quote <<<True Janey-oo is again a question of spirituality and you have not Given any light on this in your topic. >>>
I am not the giver of any light. God may please open our eyes. No one is actually in darkness.

Quote <<<And when light is not at ur Soul and Heart then What is True Janey-oo and what is Amrit. This question has no significance. >>>
Thanks for enlightening me.

--------------

Dear Vijaydeep Singh Ji!

God acts through all.

You should not feel sooory. God is never wrong.

Quote <<<Yagyopaveeet in past was symbol of education. >>>

All symbols and education are worldly. I never saw God receiving an educated person wearing symbols.

Living like a Sikh on earth wearing symbols is a different experience than meeting God as Sikh.

Quote <<<So Bani could be our Janeu as well as our Sunnat(Circumsnenseion) and same is our Amrit. >>>

Worldly Janay-oo, Sunnat and Amrit are signals. Those are not the milestones to reach the aim of human lives.

Janay-oo itself says. Go beyond it. 

Sunnat (circumcision) itself says. Transcend sensual organs. 

Amrit itself says. Never die again.

Quote <<<Forgive noivce like das for anything wrong.But Akal did give new defiantion of Janeu as Truth via our Masters. >>>

The Guru tells Truth. 

Truth is as new as the present.

Truth is as old as the past.

Truth will be as true as the Future.

Love.


Balbir Singh


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 17, 2006)

Dear balbir Singhji, There is no point as you said that "Perhaps the number five and God have similarity". This also is behind on any logic of yourself or any other intellectual. But all humans are not intellectual. But the thing is that you quoted in your posts that God is not under any logic, But you are producing only logics and rejecting other's logics. 1St thing you have said in your post that In your view Naam Is first to take and after the Simran comes into life. As per Gursikhs know about Simran and Naam is that when it comes as GuruKirpa Then Simran comes in our life and when Guru wanted after give the Naam to a Gursikh. But how you said that Naam is first to recieve then I should say that you are a Sant Or Baba's Sikh. And by my experience it is True I know. You said that symbols are worn by body and the Mind then I have to say that all truth is behind the Soul which is nearer to God Not the body or the Mind. And one thing I have to say that What symbols were in the fight against Moghuls by Shahid Baba Deep SinghJi was able to perform such a marvellous scene in the front of world symbolism that This is the SoulPower of a Human. Khanda-Pahul is not a symbol at all, It is a cleaning agent to the Soul. After taking the Pahul From Five Pyares, one becomes magnifiscent not by body not by mind but Truly By Soul. One fact is there that our body or our mind remains unconsious any time but after taking Khanda-Pahul they don't need any symbols only to reach AKALPURAKH, there Soul is purified after that. Nobody should dare to say Khanda-Pahul as symbol.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 17, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Dear Rosethorne Ji!

God creates all. He feels happy watching all His activities through them.

It is the same with people whom HE gives Khanda-Pahul.

You argued "But the thing is that you quoted in your posts that God is not under any logic, But you are producing only logics and rejecting other's logics."

God is beyond mind and its logic. The Gurus said it too. Then why did they sing so much about Him? I wish you find answers.

You expressed your exclusive experiences "As per Gursikhs know about Simran and Naam is that when it comes as GuruKirpa Then Simran comes in our life and when Guru wanted after give the Naam to a Gursikh. But how you said that Naam is first to recieve then I should say that you are a Sant Or Baba's Sikh."

I feel your Baba and my great grand Baba are the same. Through GurKirpa Simran came first in your life and when Guru wants Naam will come afterwards too.
Baba Ji has given me Naam first with GurKirpa. Earlier I was repeating something else.

You wrote "One fact is there that our body or our mind remains unconsious any time but after taking Khanda-Pahul they don't need any symbols only to reach AKALPURAKH, there Soul is purified after that."

Have I understood you correctly? After Khanda-Pahul, one does not need any symbols. 

You added further "there Soul is purified after that."

I congratulate you for your experiences.

You wrote in the end "Nobody should dare to say Khanda-Pahul as symbol."

I don't think Sikhs want others to taste Khanda-Pahul by scaring them.

I know other examples of Gursikhs who have taken Khanda-Pahul.

Please do not create imaginary enemies. Nobody other than God is truly interested in watching, what you are doing.

**************

Dear Rosethrone Ji!

Guru Nanak Ji asked for the true Janay-oo. 
He asked for it when He was supposed to wear Janay-oo made of thread in a ceremony.

How many Sikhs have asked for the true Kakaars when they are supposed to wear those in a ceremony? What are the true values of Kakaars? Perhaps our Babas at home can enlighten us.

**************

The great riddle of life is to find out, who is smarter than ego.


Balbir Singh


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 18, 2006)

Dear balbir Singhji, Can I say with your permission that my expirience is as much as true that you got angry with the question of Sant or babas. If you are talking of ego then me say that you own anger in yourself so how could any Baba can be able to give you Naam First. And please Tell how much years before That Baba ji has given you the Naam, And then after we can find that how much a person can waste Such a Gurkirpa. And the question of Khanda-Pahul is in my last post and you said that 'I don't think Sikhs want others to taste Khanda-Pahul by scaring them'. If you find that I'm scaring others then also I have to say that You really wasted your expirience and your life. Because you are not able to see Love for the Khanda-Pahul In my post, I should say that Every thing is having two aspects and a person is not able to see both the aspects of a thing then how willbe that Babaji, Who has given Naam to them.
And if you say that I'm scaring others then please analyze of your words, 'Please do not create imaginary enemies. Nobody other than God is truly interested in watching, what you are doing'. You are Angry Sir, You are angry. So that is the point of a wasted life, just want to spray the words and not even persuing the real things. May God help You further.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 18, 2006)

Satsriakal to all and Rosethrone Ji!

You want to convince others that you are a farsighted person. Can you also see true Janay-oo? 

The topic here is true Janay-oo which Guru Nanak Ji asked 'Paaday' to give if he has one.

Have you any experience of the true Janay-oo?

You put stress on your love toward Khanda-Pahul. Please refer the Guru's Name and Vaak who instructed you for Khanda_Pahul. All will be thankful. 


Balbir Singh


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 19, 2006)

Dear Balbir Singhji, You have said that Guru Nanakji asked Paandey to give if he has one. I'm agree with this. But if you have tasted the real Amrit Khanda-Pahul then you willbe able to find true Janey-oo. I'm no one as to see true Janey-oo but when Mere Pita Dhan Dhan Sri Kalgiyaan Wale Maharaj, grant me the permission then I'll see it and may not be able to show you but when I will have it then I'll not shouting at all like you are shouting about true Janey-oo. No body on earth can see or find true Janey-oo if he is finding any differences between Guru Nanak DevJi and Sri Guru Gobind SinghJi. If you or me or anybody wanted to see and find true Janey-oo, then the only path, which is concluded by 10 GURU JYOT, Khanda-Pahul. Just go to Chak Amrit of Khanda-Pahul and find yourself standing tall above all with true Janey-oo. Nobody can see true Janey-oo when he as you just interested to see the Guru's Name and vaak who instucted me or anybody for Khanda-Pahul. What you willbe thankfull,i'll be more thankfull to you if you find love for Khanda-Pahul in yourself. As the intellectual you are, If you Chak Amrit of Khanda-Pahul then you willbe first than anybody to see true Janey-oo. Find truth in yourself only. And anybody anybody can shout about the true Janey-oo, that may he have seen it but I Can challenge it by the grace of My Guru Dhan Guru Granth Sahib Ji Maharaj, that will go as just shouting only, no one is to bother it for. May God enlight you, not any Babas, Otherwise you may waste rest of your life also as earlier you wasted. Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Satsriakal to all and Rosethorne Ji!

You wrote "Dear Balbir Singhji, You have said that Guru Nanakji asked Paandey to give if he has one. I'm agree with this. But if you have tasted the real Amrit Khanda-Pahul then you willbe able to find true Janey-oo."

Did Guru Nanak Ji also taste the real Amrit Khanda-Pahul first? Is Khanda-Pahul an ability to find true Janay-oo?

You seem to have tasted Khanda-Pahul. Why do you write then "I'm no one as to see true Janey-oo but?"

Thanks for your good wishes "May God enlight you, not any Babas."

Please do not put God in difficulty. God told me once. HE is everybody's Baba.

Love. 


Balbir Singh


----------



## Sher_Singh (Mar 20, 2006)

Simply put

Sikhs have NOTHING to do with Janeau

Sri Akaal Sahai


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear balbir Singhji, I really feeling Sad about that an intellectual I thaught and What A shaken you are. You didn't have reached at the point when you said that 'Don't put God in difficulties'. In your view God can be put under, Great you are, You really have wasted your intelligence surely. And also you Said That 'God told me once'. that also shows that you own Anger And now you are showing that You own Mithyaa-Ahankaar also. This is my last question to put on you that you know and met God Once or more, then why you are here to ask any questions to anybody? If your heart is not enlighted then What If God met you or not, GOD also have to think again that why HE met you. From now There willbe no taker of your questions now. Thanks you Sir.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 20, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!

Sikhi is not based on discarding other religions and their symbols.

Sikhi is not partly true. Nor Sikhi is a chosen truth.

God, the Guru's Baanee and Sikhi are total Truth.

The Gurus visited Kaabaa and Temples too, not because they felt being Muslim or a Hindu. It is because they realized God in them, true human beings.

When Sikhs will realize that they are pure human beings?

The modern scouts of Sikhi seem to have one aim. That is to advertise the insignificance of words from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji which belong to other religions.

The result is that hating and discarding these words have become very significant in the life of many Sikhs, in my view.

These days some Sikhs have turned alergic against such words from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. Janay-oo is one of those.

At the same time many words have been introduced in Sikhi which the Gurus never suggested.

It is pity that we are unable to praise true Janay-oo, made of compassion the cotton, contentment the thread, modesty the knot and truth the twist.

The hate has won once again and overpowered the virtues.

Is this what the Gurus wanted for us to achieve?


Balbir Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear Balbir ji

Thanks ! for your post especially the last one which explains your oint to me more clearly

Your post was kind of reminder to me and may be for somebody else  aswell

 Instead of looking for the ways to meet God sometimes we start wasting the time identifying and labeling  the ways which doesnot lead to god


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 21, 2006)

drkhalsa said:
			
		

> Instead of looking for the ways to meet God sometimes we start wasting the time identifying and labeling the ways which doesnot lead to god


 
The Gurus spent 10 human life times and 250 years or so to POINT us in the Right direction....it is up to us to READ the Right Road signs..and proceed along the journey..asap..
but alas there are many...middlemen..who want to stop us and make us reconsider the path..and confuse us with words..

The ROAD MAP..Guru Granth Sahib Jee is explicitly clear...take the High Road..and reach GOD..asap.

Jarnail singh gyani


----------



## drkhalsa (Mar 21, 2006)

Dear Gyani JI

Thanks for making it even more clear to me .


----------



## hps62 (Mar 22, 2006)

dear brother 

SSAKAL

You are very right.
We must find the Janeeo of  truth.
What was being quetioned was that can one wear a thread and call it Janeoo  and then not  search for truth the Akal purk or what  ever we may decide to call him in different religion.????

Luv  

hps62


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 22, 2006)

hps62 said:
			
		

> dear brother
> 
> SSAKAL
> 
> ...



Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!

These are Gurdev's Vaaks from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and a translation I found on Internet.

dieAw kpwh sMqoKu sUqu jqu gMFI squ vtu ]
"da-i-aa kapaah santokh soot jat gandhee sat vat."
Make compassion the cotton, contentment the thread, modesty the knot and truth the twist.

eyhu jnyaU jIA kw heI q pwfy Gqu ] 
"ayhu janay-oo jee-a kaa ha-ee ta paaday ghat."
This is the sacred thread of the soul; if you have it, then go ahead and put it on me.

nw eyhu qutY nw mlu lgY nw eyhu jlY n jwie ]
"naa ayhu tutai naa mal lagai naa ayhu jalai na jaa-ay."
It does not break, it cannot be soiled by filth, it cannot be burnt, or lost. 

DMnu su mwxs nwnkw jo gil cly pwie ]
"naa ayhu tutai naa mal lagai naa ayhu jalai na jaa-ay."
Blessed are those mortal beings, O Nanak, who wear such a thread around their necks. 

Dear all!

The true riddle is to find how the true Janay-oo made of compassion, contentment, modesty and truth is worn around the neck.

Love.


Balbir Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 22, 2006)

Balbir Singh said:
			
		

> Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
> 
> These are Gurdev's Vaaks from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and a translation I found on Internet.
> 
> ...


 
Such a Truth janeau was brough forward on the World Stage in the yaer 1699 on VASAKHI DAY at Anand Pur sahib.

It is just Not a sheer coincidence that the Firts PYAARA to offer His Head was named DYA SINGH..."compassion"..

The Janoo that Guur nanak Ji mentions....Guur Gobind Singh ji REVEALED after 250 years of intense preparations....

No need to search for it any further.. approach the Panj at AMRIT SANCHAAR..and get it.

Jarnail singh gyani


----------



## hps62 (Mar 23, 2006)

dear Brother/sister

I want to know about *contement* as a goal.

Why will a contended man invent aeroplanes , computers , go to Mars , moon , make space ships and space station.

Are the inventors of these great machines contended people.

If they were so what were the motivating factor for them to invent.??

Luv

Hps62


----------



## rosethorne (Mar 23, 2006)

Sat Sri AKal, Dear gyani jarnail singhji, Very well said, If anybody is in sikh community and not even finding himself attached with the 10 Guru Sahebaan and the Holiest day of the sikh community of 1699,Vaisakhi Day, then how is that person can talk about True Janey-oo. True Janey-oo is a concept of Sikh-Parampara and the Khanda-Pahul is also attached with sikhi, And both of the features added by our Beloved Gurus. So if we just want to know the truths by the meanings of words only then we are wasting a valueable life. Until we accept the truth of Khanda-Pahul by our Soul, and not depending on merely the words, then only one can start the topic of true Janey-oo. So many written facts were demolished at that time of Chamkaur Sahib's war. And we are just humans, A low class of all times of sikhi, We just want to find the written facts about our Gurus. There willbe no oceon available for us to drown in. Really a shame for us.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 23, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!

We all are here to learn to be a true Sikh. All kinds of teachers learn here too.

Everybody is not a Gyani. 

Agyanis are also heading toward wisdom, but unconsciously.

**************

Quote from Gyani Ji is <<<The Janoo that Guru nanak Ji mentions....Guru Gobind Singh ji REVEALED after 250 years of intense preparations.... >>>

How many years a Sikh needs to reveal the true Janay-oo? Is it time that plays a role to find it or Naam?

Strange that people have Naam but the search is going on.

**************

Quote from hp62 Ji! <<<I want to know about contement as a goal. >>>

In my view, contentment is not a goal.

Contentment is an attribute of true Naam. It is received along with Naam. With contentment the true goal is reached.

Worldly inventions are the result of discontentment.

God reveals him to those who are contented.

**************

Quote from rosethorne Ji <<<If anybody is in sikh community and not even finding himself attached with the 10 Guru Sahebaan and the Holiest day of the sikh community of 1699,Vaisakhi Day, then how is that person can talk about True Janey-oo. >>>

Is it not strange that people talk about God living in Maya?

Quote <<<True Janey-oo is a concept of Sikh-Parampara and the Khanda-Pahul is also attached with sikhi, And both of the features added by our Beloved Gurus. >>>

Some important values are forgotten here like the holy Kangha (comb), the sacred Kachhaa (underwear) etc.

I am not sure if God is reached by a parampara. I have heard  that God is A-Parampara.

Quote <<<So if we just want to know the truths by the meanings of words only then we are wasting a valuable life. >>>

This is true. The taste of truth is not knowing the meaning of the word but tasting it.

Quote <<<Until we accept the truth of Khanda-Pahul by our Soul, and not depending on merely the words, then only one can start the topic of true Janey-oo. >>>

I also feel the same. The truth of Khanda-Pahul is possible by transcending the worldly rituals. The soul dwells there.

Quote <<<So many written facts were demolished at that time of Chamkaur Sahib's war. And we are just humans, A low class of all times of sikhi, We just want to find the written facts about our Gurus. There willbe no oceon available for us to drown in. Really a shame for us. >>>

There is no need for excuses.

Truth cannot be demolished.

**************

Some persons are very much worried. They know exactly that Balbir Singh does not know anything.

Strange, I thought only God knows about it.

Let us come to the topic. Please express your views. Can true Janay-oo be worn around the neck, if yes then how?


Balbir Singh


----------

